# Dashtops for a 300zx



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone elses dash looks like a pile of crap, because I just emailed Dashtops.com to see if they could make parts for the cars. Im sure if more people emailed them, they would give in. There parts come in many different colors and are as good as factory. The email addy is [email protected]


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

_-El Traino-_ said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone elses dash looks like a pile of crap, because I just emailed Dashtops.com to see if they could make parts for the cars. Im sure if more people emailed them, they would give in. There parts come in many different colors and are as good as factory. The email addy is [email protected]


Take a picture of your dash? I might be able to point you in the right direction. I've had my Z since 92 and my dash still looks great! You might also want to call junk yards for a used one?


----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

I dont have a digital Camera, but I can describe it.

One long crack from left to right (open crack)

minor little cracks going off the big one.

Sun stains from it sitting in the sun.



And dashtops.com got back to me, they were in the prosses of designing them, but had not put them on the site yet. So, people might want to check it out. Here is a link to it: http://www.dashtops.com/dashboard/buydash.cfm/5290


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yep, sounds like its definetly cracked I bought a dashtopper and it kinda makes me feel old and gay- like the people that frequent flea markets..........so I am trying to find a material called alcantra that is used by audi and a couple of other manufacturers so I can recover the dash and it wont look as 80 year oldish....


----------

